
Ask HN: I think I hate programming, but love technology. What should I do? - whatitdobooboo
I currently have a job programming and I&#x27;m starting to realize that I just have no interest in it. Does anyone here have experience transitioning from programming to something new?
======
onreact
Consider some of these:

customer service, project management, marketing, social media, product
testing, content creation

I transitioned from Web developer tasks gradually to more content and people
tasks over the years.

